# Funeral Decisions



## mogo51 (Jun 11, 2011)

I was just watching News on Australian TV. I could not believe when they said they were running out of space for funeral spots! The last time I drove across Australia, it was 4500kms give or take and takes 4 days! What are they smoking?
However, they say they will run out of plots by 2051, but won't worry me.
To solve this problem, I think OFWs from Philippines should be sent to act as consultants on how to maximise space in Cemetries in Oz! High rise plots have been in place here for a very long time!
A new industry could well emerge 'Down Under'.
As I say when I drive past a Cemetry with my wife - people are just dying to get in there! She just looks at me and shakes her head.


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

Cremation takes a lot less space


----------



## mogo51 (Jun 11, 2011)

sYes barbq for me Tim.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

There was a thread on this subject on Dec 16 titled "Bereavement Support"

Fred


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

mogo51 said:


> I was just watching News on Australian TV. I could not believe when they said they were running out of space for funeral spots! The last time I drove across Australia, it was 4500kms give or take and takes 4 days! What are they smoking?
> However, they say they will run out of plots by 2051, but won't worry me.
> To solve this problem, I think OFWs from Philippines should be sent to act as consultants on how to maximise space in Cemetries in Oz! High rise plots have been in place here for a very long time!
> A new industry could well emerge 'Down Under'.
> As I say when I drive past a Cemetry with my wife - people are just dying to get in there! She just looks at me and shakes her head.


Plenty of abandoned mine shafts in Coober Pedy Ron, land fill but the freight? Semi trailer will sort that at about 350 bucks each including the coffin, much cheaper without.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## adamemberwake (2 mo ago)

Yeah BBQ for me too less space safer and multiple other reasons and Urns look dope


----------



## tatiana667 (1 mo ago)

adamemberwake said:


> Yeah BBQ for me too less space safer and multiple other reasons and Urns look dope


Realy? you have somethink specyfic in mind already?


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

Bury me upside down so the whole world can kiss my ass.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Howard_Z said:


> Bury me upside down so the whole world can kiss my ass.


You could always be buried at the entrance to the cemetery with your butt sticking up out of the ground so visitors have somewhere to park there bicycle.


----------



## adamemberwake (2 mo ago)

Gary D said:


> You could always be buried at the entrance to the cemetery with your butt sticking up out of the ground so visitors have somewhere to park there bicycle.


 that is joke out of butt if i seen one


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Not seen yet butt could be a joke, keep my eyes open.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

bigpearl said:


> Not seen yet butt could be a joke, keep my eyes open.
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


I would have used arse but for our American friends I used butt.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Be interesting to park the car there.

For our new member adam, (BTW welcome to the forum), seems you caught the butt of the topic.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Good place for you smokers to throw the hot Butts!


----------



## adamemberwake (2 mo ago)

tatiana667 said:


> Realy? you have somethink specyfic in mind already?


 Yes i do 
Somethink like this
elegant but modern looks a bit like crystal ball


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

Some people really care about where they will be buried.

For example, my mother purchased a burial plot in Jerusalem, and prepaid everything possible. She could not prepay the airfare for her coffin. She is buried in Jerusalem with a lovely view.

Other people just don't think about it.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

For me NOT expensive coffin, next step up from cardboard is enough  I dont like wasteing.
I dont bother if burned or not, but I want to be located far from people when I am alive
and dont want to be in crowd (except family) when I am dead neither  so just dig me down or spread my ash in nice nature NOT in a cemetary.


----------



## grahamw57 (May 27, 2018)

When I die, I want to die like my friend, who died peacefully in his sleep. Not screaming and yelling like all the passengers in his car.


----------



## freebiefan (Nov 11, 2020)

When my Mum passed she was cremated. She had done some travelling in her life but never as much as she wanted. My sisters and I shared her ashes and we each have taken her ashes to a great many places... Great wall of China, Empire State building, Imperial palace garden Tokyo, Sossusvlei sand dunes Namibia, Cambodia beaches, Thailand beaches, Australia beaches, 3 peaks in Yorkshire, English channel, Hong Kong, British Embassy in Manila, Taipei, and a long long list... we think she would have been thrilled if she had known this is what we were doing with her ashes.


----------

